Ask HN: What are the best Nootropics in terms of long-term win/lose ratio? - lainon
======
Odenwaelder
You probably don't want to hear this, but don't mess with your brain
biochemistry. The brain is a delicate system and introducing artificial
changes will probably harm you in the long term.

Your question is also very broadly phrased. What do you mean by "win/lose"
ratio? For what purpose would you take Nootropics?

